# shhh...be very quiet...I'm hunting birds



## terri (Feb 24, 2019)

Miss Finn apparently thinks that by burying her head into pine straw, she's completely hidden from her prey.   In this case, the cardinal in the tree above her watched her for several minutes before flying over to the bird feeder and nibbling away.   

This is just a cell phone shot, through the kitchen window where I watched this drama *not* unfold.   She does it all the time...and it never works.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 24, 2019)

Love it


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2019)

Think like the stone - be one with the ground - be the stone - I am stone - stone is invis.....darn it it flew away! 

Lovely little shot of a sneaky kitty!


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 24, 2019)

Gotta love the stealth approach, then they realize they don't know the rest of the plan.


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2019)

Overread said:


> Think like the stone - be one with the ground - be the stone - I am stone - stone is invis.....darn it it flew away!


  Exactly!   
Thanks all.


----------



## Winona (Feb 27, 2019)

Cute!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes she is hidden lol.  Nature gives us free entertainment.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm reminded of Elmer Fudd whispering to Bugs Bunny, "Shh, I'm hunting wabbits... "


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 6, 2019)

It’s like when little kids play hide and seek and think if they can’t see you then you can’t see them.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 22, 2019)

How cute.. it will never work lol


----------

